# fish tank heater not working



## turtlemadmark (May 30, 2013)

Hi my fish tank heater has stopped working i unplug and plug it back in and the power light comes on and goes of but i have put a spare heater in there and the light is on all the time so its not upto temp any ideas any one???


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

How old is the heater? All the heaters I've had the thermostat tends to fade overtime to the point that now the stat is set to 32oc to run the water at 25oc. The heater is fine, you just have to monitor the temps on a thermometer. But no harm in having a second heater as back up in there while you sort it out!


----------



## turtlemadmark (May 30, 2013)

Iv just taken the heater out and its full of water and the bit you turn at the top just fell out so im guessing its tripping out would it be ok if i dry it out and have the top out of the water so the water carnt get in?


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't for the sake of £20 - I wouldn't want to risk the water and electrics and we all know what happens from there...


----------



## turtlemadmark (May 30, 2013)

Ok thanks for your help


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

turtlemadmark said:


> Iv just taken the heater out and its full of water and the bit you turn at the top just fell out so im guessing its tripping out would it be ok if i dry it out and have the top out of the water so the water carnt get in?


 
:gasp:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

turtlemadmark said:


> Iv just taken the heater out and its full of water and the bit you turn at the top just fell out so im guessing its tripping out would it be ok if i dry it out and have the top out of the water so the water carnt get in?


Oh dear, and from someone who claims to be running a turtle rescue and in the process of building a pond or two for them!


----------



## turtlemadmark (May 30, 2013)

iv looked up the heater online and its filled up with water its glue for the electrodes so the heater is fine no need to panic or lose sleep over it


----------

